# nano tank acrylic cut



## indreamx (Dec 5, 2013)

I need help to cut a hole enough to fit a heater in. 
This aquarium made by cleair is pretty bad; they didn't think of tubing / electrical cable access for a heater - so my fish choice is limited to small goldfish now.

my tank is same as the one in picture Aquarium Kits, Fish Tanks it's 5Gallon tank. box shape

Please help.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Industrial Plastics near Ikea/MacDonald probably your best bet.
Or you can drive it here and I could drill it for you for a Mocha. I live near Coquitlam Centre though


----------

